# Is there a national slingshot organization?



## Hitch (Nov 1, 2017)

greetings! I'm working on slingshot national guidelines for the Boy Scouts and need to reference national organizations as the sanctioned experts. Do such an organization exist within the slingshot universe? I see extensive tournament information here on the forum, as well as general information, but they all seem to be driven by individual rules and regs...not established or sanctioned guidelines. Is there anyone online who can guide me? Thanks!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

No sanctioned slingshot organizations that I am aware of and I've done some searching and asking around. If there was we'd find it on the forum. Best I could suggest is to email Bill Hays at Pocket Predator pocketpredator.com and ask him for suggestions and ideas to help you in your quest. Pocket Predator actually produces and sells a slingshot called the Boy Scout. Bill has numerous videos on You Tube but an email would be the fastest way to pick his brain. Most likely, since there is no organized slingshot governing body you are free to set the rules and guidelines as you and the Boy Scouts see fit.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Unfortunately not here in America. It has been tried but it sort of faded away in the process of being formed.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I haven't noticed much interest in slingshot organizations on this forum. I'm not sure why. Tournaments are popular though.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I suspect that the numbers are still small. Slingshot sales might indicate otherwise but that can't be relied on due to so many buying multiple slingshots to add to their collections. From reading the posts here it seems to be the consensus of opinion that the majority are only in it for the fun of shooting not competition or getting organized. With organization and standardization comes control and manipulation to conform. By nature, slingshot shooters are not conformists it appears. Standardization could take away the now prevalent creativity in design and shooting techniques.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

There was a effort to form the National Catapult Association but everyone wanted to put their two cents in and it self imploded before it got off the ground.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

